# Hello!



## enlightenment (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,

My name is Steve, from Edinburgh, been keeping Mantids for about 3 years, and at the moment, I have five.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 28, 2006)

welcome


----------



## enlightenment (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks.

Out of interest, I have a Bud Wing, A Stick Mantis, a Giant Asian, a Mottled Madigascan, and a Nigerian.

 

Busy wee forum this.


----------



## Ian (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum steve!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 3, 2006)

Since last we spoke mate, I have added a Whip Tail Scorpion and a Flat Rock Scorpion to my collection!


----------

